# 240Hz better for viewing your cable or satellite connection?



## alewisdvm (Jul 8, 2010)

Hello, 
The rep at bestbuy said I would probably not notice much of a difference when viewing dvd's, blu-rays, etc..with a 120 vs. 240hz tv.

However, they said the 240hz would be a worthwhile tv to get, even if I am not interested in 3D, because it may improve my cox cable picture quality?

What do you think?
Thanks


----------



## OvalNut (Jul 18, 2006)

I think that the video compression inherent in any commercial cable/sat signal will more than swamp any potential difference between 120hz and 240hz.

Blu-Ray viewing though may be a different story when comparing 120hz and 240hz.

Oh, and I think that Best Buy is pushing the 240hz set. :whistling:


Tim
:drive:


----------



## alewisdvm (Jul 8, 2010)

Forgive my ignorance.

Swamp 120 or 240? ARe you saying that due to the level of compression, it won't matter which you have?

For blu-ray. Are you saying there could be an appreciable difference, even if small, by having 240hz.

I am comparing:
1. Samsung UN60c6300 (2009 model)
2. Samsung UN60c6500 (2010)
3. Samsung UN60c7000 (2009 model but 240hz capable)
4. LG 60LE5400


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Compression results in different artifacts than frame rate differences, though the visible effects may overlap to a degree. In most cases, the frame rate will make little practical difference for most people.

Salesmen will tell you what they think will get you to buy what they are selling. They may be outright lying or they may have heard something somewhat close to what will support the product that they want to sell you over others and apply that information, right or wrong. Very few really try to understand the technology and explain it in a meaningful way. That knowledge simply has little to do with selling the equipment and, in fact, usually results in mitigating the "advantages" of the technologies that manufacturers tout.

There is far more difference between models and brands for other reasons than you will see due to the difference between 120 and 240 Hz. Just doing a basic user level calibration on your set with a decent test disk will be far more effective.


----------



## alewisdvm (Jul 8, 2010)

Any particular comments than comparing those 3 samsung models?

Thanks for the info. Very helpful.


----------

